# pronunciation of т at the end of a word



## Thomas1

Привет, 

I was wondering if you pronounce _т_ in _ландшафт_, _лист_. I listened to their pronunciation and I am almost sure _т_ is not pronounced there. This, however, seemed a little strange to me since I always thought that each letter is pronounced in Russian. Please, tell me if I am wrong merely making up my pronunciation or you indeed don't pronunce this _т_.  


Спасибо,
Thomas


----------



## Insider

Hello,

As I heard, Russian speakers actually pronounce т at the end of the word, but a bit deafly and vague, as for me. Maybe, it depends on the districts or on the regions where people are living. 

Perhaps, we need to wait for the natives to find out the answer for the question. 

Insider


----------



## papillon

I agree, letter т is definitely pronounced. In some case, it may be muffled and not that obvious after another consonant, but it's definitely there. People will usually make at least minimal effort to produce it.

Ironically, in the loanword ландшафт, it's the letter д that is usually skipped, not т.


----------



## jester.

papillon said:


> Ironically, in the loanword ландшафт, it's the letter д that is usually skipped, not т.



Does this word mean what I think it does?! 

(I mean "landscape" - Landschaft is a German word)


----------



## Whodunit

jester. said:


> Does this word mean what I think it does?!
> 
> (I mean "landscape" - Landschaft is a German word)


 
Yes, it does, as far as I know.


----------



## Insider

jester. said:


> Does this word mean what I think it does?!
> 
> (I mean "landscape" - Landschaft is a German word)


 

Yes, you are absolutely right. ландшафт has the same meaning as landscape.


----------



## übermönch

jester. said:


> Does this word mean what I think it does?!
> 
> (I mean "landscape" - Landschaft is a German word)





Whodunit said:


> Yes, it does, as far as I know.





Insider said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right. ландшафт has the same meaning as landscape.


It does, but, as it is with all fancy foreign language borrowings, it's used that way only in special disciplines like painting, photography and stuff alike. For the _schöne Landschaft_ seen from some random bench-on-a-hill the French word _paysage _is used - however there is a russian word, вид for all these things. It just doesn't sound smart.


----------



## Insider

übermönch said:


> It does, but, as it is with all fancy foreign language borrowings, it's used that way only in special disciplines like painting, photography and stuff alike. For the _schöne Landschaft_ seen from some random bench-on-a-hill the French word _paysage _is used - however there is a russian word, вид for all these things. It just doesn't sound smart.


 

You meant that _Landschaft _relates to the stuff - I'd like to say - outside one. For example, hills, mountains, rivers etc.? If yes, in Russian ландшафт executes the same function.

At least, I think so.   Perhaps, I think incorrectly.


----------



## übermönch

Neither I am sure if I'm right or wrong, but I guess the latter . For one, you only can *paint ландшафтs*, the resulting *painting is called a пейзаж* - you can also *enjoy a пейзаж or a вид* from your balcony or study the *economical, political or geographical ландшафт* of a country.  It sooo obfuscated.


----------



## Brian P

From my experience of time spent in Russia, the letter T is pronounced the same as in English. Maybe you are thinking of T followed by the soft sign 
ТЬ which is prounced somewhere between a T and an S.


----------



## dec-sev

übermönch said:


> Neither I am sure if I'm right or wrong, but I guess the latter.


I assure you, the former.  
You might be surprised but artists usually say *писать *пейзаж.
I hope the notes bellow will help you.
ПЕЙЗАЖ (франц. paysage, от pays местность), вид, изображение какой-либо местности; в живописи и графике жанр (и отдельное произведение), в котором основной предмет изображения - природа. Часто изображаются виды городов или архитектурных комплексов (архитектурный пейзаж, ведута), морские виды (марина).
ЛАНДШАФТ (нем. Landschaft), в искусстве - изображение какой-либо местности; то же, что пейзаж


----------



## Etcetera

Brian P said:


> From my experience of time spent in Russia, the letter T is pronounced the same as in English. Maybe you are thinking of T followed by the soft sign
> ТЬ which is prounced somewhere between a T and an S.


Brian's right here. 
Actually, the Russian pronunciation does differ from the spelling, and especially in Central and, most of all, Southern Russia. 'o', for instance, is often pronunced as [a] when it's not stressed. 
But we always pronounce T at the end of words. You can be sure for that.


----------



## Thomas1

Thank you everyone for your responses. 



Brian P said:


> From my experience of time spent in Russia, the letter T is pronounced the same as in English. Maybe you are thinking of T followed by the soft sign
> ТЬ which is prounced somewhere between a T and an S.


 


Etcetera said:


> Brian's right here.
> Actually, the Russian pronunciation does differ from the spelling, and especially in Central and, most of all, Southern Russia. 'o', for instance, is often pronunced as [a] when it's not stressed.
> But we always pronounce T at the end of words. You can be sure for that.


Yep, I know about the _o_ nuance (it's how I was taught to pronounce it) as well as _ТЬ_ one, but I am almost sure that in my dictionary the _т_ is not enunciated. I recorded the pronunciation of _лист_ from it and attached in my post, could possibly any of the natives listen to it and tell me if they really hear _т_? It really sounds like _лис_ to me.


----------



## Etcetera

How odd! Indeed, there's no _т_ - or at least I wasn't able to hear it. 
If you haven't told me that it's _лист _(a leaf), I would think that it was _лис _(afox)!
But we do pronounce the _т _in лист.


----------



## Thomas1

Thank you.  This is a sign I don't have hearing problems yet  too bad they incorporated wrong pronunciation into my dictionary.  

The same holds true for _ландшафт_, I had some fun listening to _лифт._


----------



## papillon

It almost sounds like the Wave File got truncated with the loss of the last sound! As it is now, it's a fox.


----------



## cyanista

I don't trust those wave-files anymore. Very often they cannot give you a fair idea how a word is actually pronounced.

The "т" is always pronounced at the end, that's true, but it's sometimes mute in the middle of the word, as in честно[чесна] or счастливый[щесливый].


----------



## ballena

cyanista said:


> I don't trust those wave-files anymore. Very often they cannot give you a fair idea how a word is actually pronounced.
> 
> The "т" is always pronounced at the end, that's true, but it's sometimes mute in the middle of the word, as in честно[чесна] or счастливый[щесливый].


And even ландшафт can loose the "т" sound if you add a suffix: ландшафтный [ланшафный].
The word ландшафт  itself is used mostly in the meaning of the design of landscape, like in ландшафтная архитектура.


----------

